# Empire Builder



## Diane Johns (Jul 3, 2015)

I am going on a trip to Montana next week on the Empire Builder and was wondering if the time schedule has gotten any better since the last time i was on that train it was 13 hours late. Can anyone tell me if it has been regularly late and how much late Thanks


----------



## pennyk (Jul 3, 2015)

At what station will you be boarding?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 3, 2015)

There is an ongoing thread here on AU about this, sorry I can't provide the link!

Please consider joining AU as a Member, its free and you'll have access to a treasure trove of info about Amtrak and lots of other great travel and general human interest info!

Our Regular Empire Builder rider and reporter Montana Mike, has lots of posts on the reasons for the regularly late Builders! Join up and check it out!


----------



## pennyk (Jul 3, 2015)

Here is a link to the thread to which Jim may have been referring.


----------



## acelafan (Jul 3, 2015)

Here's a link to #7 Arrival Delays in Seattle for the past 30 days.

You can change the dates, train number, and station code at the top of the search box to look for other trains.


----------



## montana mike (Jul 10, 2015)

Timekeeping is somewhat better than the last couple years. Overall delays are averaging 3-5 hours for the entire trip (SEA/PDX to CHI). Only a few of the trips this year have rivaled the delays of the past.


----------

